# 1966 deulxe stingray



## sfhschwinn (Nov 1, 2014)

My friend got this bike through a trade and I bought it off him this past week. The guy he got it from said he paid $400 ( what a load of BS). I don't know if it was the guy that paid $400 or the guy he bought it from royally screwed this thing up. The rear fender was cut to accommodate brakes, most parts were not original, the chain ring, grips brake levers etc. I am determined to put this bike back together as it should have been. first pic is how I got it and second shows which parts left were original. Next pics show what I have gotten for it already and work done, all parts will be correct original Schwinn parts. The seat is stamped persons but correct color and front rolled with double clamp, not a razor but I will replace that eventually. blue grips are on their way Tires will be repop slick and westwind from bicyclebones. I need a chainguard, brakes, 28 hole sturmey hub to finish it!


----------



## sfhschwinn (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## sfhschwinn (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 7, 2014)

I am glad you are bringing that back to origional. Those are super cool bikes and a blast to ride around the neighborhood!


----------



## vastingray (Nov 7, 2014)

Looking good are you going with white walls ?


----------



## sfhschwinn (Nov 7, 2014)

I would love to go with white walls but Schwinn does make a repro white wall slik. I was going to do black repros front and back but I may do the front as a whitewall and black slik


----------

